# Ahh! They're trying to Convert Me!



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

But if you really want to float in comfort isn't MBZ still the benchmark (not that I'm conversant with their latest top-o-line boats)?

I saw the new Bentley sporty-coupe on the road yesterday. Very smooth appearance, not gaudy but also not like anything else.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

99flhr said:


> Seems highly unlikely...


:stupid:

Maybe the guy that wrote the article forgot his hearing aid. :dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't want an old people car, I want a car that has some spunk to it yet is a little bit more relaxed and easier on the body when just driving around town.


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

B+O = Bose = crap.

There are so many frequency holes in their playback that entire instruments are left out:rofl: 
Most people won't care though, seeing that their ultimate system consists of an Ipod and docking clock radio speakers.:bareass:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Bose is over priced + overrated. Bang and Olufsen is the next best thing to McIntosh products , and if you have ever heard any of those, you know they are the best, so the price tag doesn't seem that bad considering you would have to spend maybe twice that much to do a comparable system.

It all depends on your radio tuning if you want to hear all the sounds.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> You do know that the shift lever, iDrive nob... etc. is made of Forged Aluminum.  Hardly faux... unless you were referring to something else. :dunno:


Door trim, center console, climate control knobs, buttons, etc... Too much to say. It's all that silvery (light and dark) painted plastic. It's incredibly cheap looking to me.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Some people could say the same thing about another car.....:angel:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

fuz said:


> Door trim, center console, climate control knobs, buttons, etc... Too much to say. It's all that silvery (light and dark) painted plastic. It's incredibly cheap looking to me.


O... that trim. My bad. I would agree. It could be better material. :thumbup:


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> Bose is over priced + overrated. Bang and Olufsen is the next best thing to McIntosh products , and if you have ever heard any of those, you know they are the best, so the price tag doesn't seem that bad considering you would have to spend maybe twice that much to do a comparable system.
> 
> It all depends on your radio tuning if you want to hear all the sounds.


Not to make this a discussion about stereos systems, but B+O is not a performance brand-it's about style versus function.

The former McIntosh, the company that made tube-based amps and pre-amps, was a quality product and company. Since the name has been revitalized from the dead ( I believe they were bought out several years ago) and they moved to transistor architecture, I cannot say that I've spent any quality time listening to their new products, however their price remains in the high-end realm.

I will state again that B+O = Bose = crap
Don't pay for crap.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

DaveH said:


> Not to make this a discussion about stereos systems, but B+O is not a performance brand-it's about style versus function.
> 
> The former McIntosh, the company that made tube-based amps and pre-amps, was a quality product and company. Since the name has been revitalized from the dead ( I believe they were bought out several years ago) and they moved to transistor architecture, I cannot say that I've spent any quality time listening to their new products, however their price remains in the high-end realm.
> 
> ...


McIntosh is owned by D&M holdings, which also owns Denon, Marantz, Boston Acoustics, ReplayTV and others... They are still good... but if you think they are the "best", you need to do some more listening.

--nw


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

I suppose it doesn't help that Audi also uses bose systems in their cars? :rofl:


Some people like huge bass--they think it sounds good, I don't. I like those 3D enhancing effects, others don't. Honestly, if it sounds good, it sounds good, no matter the brand. Quality hardware and audio purity are another thing however.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like crisp, clean sound, good bass response, and superior highs.

As you said, I want quality too, I don't want something that sounds great only when it isn't broken 99% of the time.


----------

